# Flame Flicker



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My latest is a circuit by Fred Miller. I am keeping this one short. Now that imitationn tea lights are available this is obsolete. I had this on the back burner for two years now so I did it. Here is a link to the directions that will save me some time.. This model has a power adapter built in. It runs on five volts DC so now it can run off a transformer 20 volts AC, maybe more.

It runs fast I may have made a mistake. It did run on the first trial. YEAH:thumbsup:

Also the voltage regulator only runs with one capacitor. I thought two was the norm. I may change that. Otherwise here it is.


















This project was worked on wit the Arc Welding SImulator, have an interests in both. So here is the link to that thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now make a little campfire scene and add it in there for the flames.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good, but as you say, there are simpler solutions around now. 

One construction note, I use #30 wire wrap wire for my proto-board projects, nice and small, makes a neat finished project.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I never gave it a thought. I have plenty of phone wire and THAT would be easier than the 22 solid gage. I thought it was an improvemnt over the original design in the article, or is it my imagination.

If anything I have plenty of room for improvement, but lately I am just trying to organize everything to have some room!

I also did a Google search for LED Circuit images.. WOWSER! I had an overload! Evidently the popularity is increasing. They even have 12 volt forums!!!!!!! I't has probably been a few years since I have donesimple circuit searches. There is quite a bit out there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's sure smaller, I hope the original author wasn't trying to save space.  I've yet to get the flickering candle light to see what's inside, I'm guessing one little custom chip.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I was thinking about using something like this to simulate a TV or even welding in a shop. Maybe I need to check out these candles and see if they can be modified to use different LEDs and power from a PS instead of a battery.

Massey


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The one I got from K mart had NONE, it was in the LED.

I searched and I must of forgot to post my pictures.








\


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Well that makes changing the color and location difficult!

Massey


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

These are built into the LED. 
The arc welding link is at the bottom of the first post of this thread. It was not simple to make.

It will handle an extra LED maybe one that changes color will give you the TV set.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting, they must have put the logic into the LED package!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Coming attraction*

Big Ed has asked for it. A scene to display the board. Immediately the little guys went to work, Bullwinkle and Rocky, Gumby and Pokey, the Pirates,aliens and even the dinosaurs pitched in. From draw board to scenery and makeup and casting. From directing and filming. Now in the edit stage you are about to see 
The remake to a scene from 2001 Space Odyssey

If I can only find and figure out how to add the music.hwell:

Maybe this will be the silent version..


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The silent version.*

One big problem


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> My latest is a circuit by Fred Miller. I am keeping this one short. Now that imitationn tea lights are available this is obsolete. I had this on the back burner for two years now so I did it. Here is a link to the directions that will save me some time.. This model has a power adapter built in. It runs on five volts DC so now it can run off a transformer 20 volts AC, maybe more.
> 
> It runs fast I may have made a mistake. It did run on the first trial. YEAH:thumbsup:
> 
> ...





Bob, I gotta tell you...it's kind of strange to watch your video and realize you're listening to "Girls Just Want To Have Fun" while you work!:laugh:


That said, I really appreciate the post. At some point, I'm going to make a tent-campsite on my layout and wanted to have a working fire as part of it. Thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's really silent T-Man, here's what I get.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I remember an article in MRR on flickering bulb. I never tried it but
makes sense and would be easy. Article was before leds so I don't
know how that works. Small bulb wired to plug and inserted to the
external speaker jack of a radio. Any radio. Flicker was controlled by
the volume control. They showed it in a drum with people standing
around it like it had a fire in it.

almost forgot, tune radio to a rock station. lol. When you plug into
external speaker jack or headphone jack it shuts off internal speaker.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For some reason the letters go to small size and it does not work. Another you tube change so be patient.

I works on this post. I had to diasble the link from John's post. Just in case.
It will not work in that block. The lettering goes to the lower case and poop, nothing.





I am a Cyndi Lauper fan! 80's!!! Among others.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great T.:smilie_daumenpos::appl:

Now add in some red and orange flickering lights.:thumbsup:

Smoke?

The Alien I liked.:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the campfire, that flickering light works great for that.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sorry no orange ones. 
I only used a folded piece of paper to cast the color on.


I gave up on soundin the movie. I tried to get it but the sight locked it up in code so you had to play it on their site. I withdrew, to complcated for me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could use an old "Sound of Steam" board for sound.  It's more like static, but kinda' like a fire.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*More Video*

From Five and Below










From K Mart










From Lowes


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I did have an Orange LED, in a Xmas Light Set. the orange is better but the bulb design lacks, it's the square with a top divet. The dome has better results but the orange color works.


----------

